# Wife will not give oral sex anymore??



## jackv86 (Jul 26, 2011)

My wife has seemed to decide that she does not give me oral sex anymore...I have asked her what's up, and she just says that she would rather just have sex.

She used to a fair bit, as I did for her (she doesn't even want me to lick her...).

What's going on?? I am craving a blowjob


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

all depends on how your wife is..is she passive? Aggressive?
The fact that she used to do it and not anymore might have to do with a low sex drive, obviously she doesnt realise how important it is for you..

My wife knows that I love getting BJs..but the only way I usually get them is if I ask her to do it, or if I just take the lead, tell her what I want or let her know through body language and dont take no for an answer (in a joking kind of fun way of course)

But your wife doesnt even like receiving it..can she orgasm from it? Does she masterbate?


----------



## Lea2407 (Jul 14, 2011)

I was actually writing out a reply to another thread you posted, but I guess it got deleted. I was actually sympathetic and wrote out several ways that you could get her more interested. 

However, after the other threads you posted about wanting your ex girlfriend more and more because you're constantly comparing her and your wife, then another about sexting other women because you don't think your wife would like it, then this one where again, it's mostly how you can make your wife do what you want her to do, I've changed my opinion.

Have you considered that maybe your wife is picking up on your feelings, that you're disappointed in her, comparing her to others and technically cheating with other women? Maybe she's only doing the bare minimum for a reason?

Also, have you considered that it takes two people to have a good sex life. Maybe she's not more interested because she's disappointed in the sex as well. Have you ever talked to her about this, and about what you want, or about what she wants?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Nothing turns on a woman more than knowing that her husband wants to screw his ex and would do so if given the opportunity. Nevermind trying to set the wheels in motion. Given you current situation, you are probably lucky she doesn't want to do any oral action. It might result in a significant injury.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Your problem is not bj rather it is that you expect to receive much more than you give. You seem to have difficulty connecting emotionally with women. Deceptive, devious people have problems maintaining the sexual interest of a long term partner because they are self- centered and show no concern for their partner. 

Why do you think she should give you something you crave when you can't give her simple love and respect a woman expects of her husband?. If your are paying so much attention to other women you are not paying any attention to your wife. Why should she reward you with penis pleasure?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Nothing turns on a woman more than knowing that her husband wants to screw his ex and would do so if given the opportunity. Nevermind trying to set the wheels in motion. Given you current situation, you are probably lucky she doesn't want to do any oral action. It might result in a significant injury.


First laugh I've had in a month, thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Realbrighteyes nailed it! Lol @ 'penis pleasure.' God forbid your wife doesn't want to give you a blow job when you're cheating on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

reading the replies here makes me wonder if my wife has picked up on me 
about 50 percent of the time secretly wanting out of my marriage..
Woman are all about feelings..even when they dont show it..and Im thinkin
how easy it would be if only she did a few things..just became more open
with me sexually..
We may very well be goin through the same thing..hang in there bro
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

